# Bait/Skipjacks



## russ_stiltner (Apr 14, 2004)

Skipjacks were biting at Meldal Dam yesterday morning, on the Ky. side!!! They were biting on small white twister tail jigs, fished at a slow speed. They weighed between 3/4 to 1 1/4 lbs. each. Saw about 400 skipjacks caught. They should keep feeding there until the water gets muddy again. I hope this helps some of you catfisherman looking for bait!!!!! I caught 35 skipjacks in about 1 1/2 hrs. for my own use.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

ty for the heads up!!!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Hope that they last until Thursday! I plan to get some stripers and skippies after work.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Watch out! There's gonna be an invasion of cat guys down there stocking up. Last year seemed to be a pretty poor year for skips around here. I probably caught a dozen all year last year. Have none in the freezer. I need to stock up this year. I can only hope the river stays good and the skips come in at AEP- I need a bunch. 

Good news- thanks for the heads up.

UFM82


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet you're right!


> There's gonna be an invasion


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody out there ever try using a throw net for catching skips.Just wondering,was thinking about trying it .


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've had people tell me that you can't net them as they will swim out of the net, but I can tell you from experience, 4" and 5" long skipjacks don't swim out of the net- they get stuck in it. Try picking 50 skips out of a castnet sometime. LOL It takes a while, believe me. 

I have caught them in the same throw as shad before. Never got any big ones, so the "swimming out of the net" may be true, but the small ones will get their heads caught in the mesh. I don't see why you couldn't get big ones if you had a fast sinking net. My Betts has a lot of weight so it sinks fast. It also wears me out to throw it more than a dozen times in a row. LOL

I have done it, so it can be done. 

UFM82


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going to give it a try,kinda hope it dosen't work very well.They are fun to catch on rod & reel


----------

